# Possible aggression in car?



## Kim (Feb 1, 2009)

My dog Carter will be two years old in July, so I guess his "mature" temperament is still developing. So far Carter has shown no aggression, though he does bark his head off and become very excited when people come over or when he sees other dogs -- or squirrels . 

I am a bit concerned about possible aggression/overly-protective behavior in the car. A typical example would be last night: I was dropping my nine-year old off at the school when a classmate and her mother came over to the car to say hello. During our entire brief conversation, Carter was barking and lunging toward my open window. I attempted to correct him with "NO!" and took firm hold of collar, but to no avail. If I took him out of the car, I'm nearly positive he would have been friendly -- excited and probably jumping -- but not aggressive. Last night, however, I could not have said with any sort of real certainty that if either the woman or her 7-year old child had attempted to pet him through the open window that he would not have possibly bitten them. He might NOT have -- but ... his barking was very insistent, and of the "deeper" variety -- not the more excited, happy bark that GSDs have. 

Has anyone else encountered this behavior?
Any tips how to correct it -- or is this maybe just going to be the way he _is_ (very protective towards "his" car)?

Thanks!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

He is a German Shepherd. Some day you might be very thankful he is protective over his car, or his mom when she is in the car. If you are fearful of being able to control him, crate him in the vehicle.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Very normal. GSDs are territorial and can be protective over their territory. Your car is part of their family's territory. And yes, do not let anyone pet your GSD from outside the vehicle unless you are 100% sure.
The protectiveness can be all show too. 
Very often they will not show the aggression to the same people or animal once they are no longer inside their territory or in neutral territory. It just means that w/dogs like GSDs you have to be more mindful of what's going on in the environment than less protective dogs. And the crate is always a good idea for many reasons including safety in an accident.


----------



## Kim (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I absolutely agree with you, Rokanhaus -- I love this breed exactly for this reason! I admit, however, I would prefer he not frighten small children away and will even admit to some embarrassment. You know what I mean: when you can see people thinking, "What is _she_ doing with THAT dog (I only outweigh him by about 25 pounds) and with her child in the car!" you know? Those non-dominant breed folks/non-dog people who think every dog should be trained to the hilt and believes every sort of barking, etc. should be easily controlled by a Cesar-like "Shhht!" 

But if he's doing his "job," and that's just the way he is, than I'll take that too!


----------



## Kim (Feb 1, 2009)

This sounds like him, Ocean -- on neutral territory, he rarely shows this degree of excitement, though he will still bark at people. When they approach him, however, he is not aggressive and in fact, depending on how excited he is, may still urinate upon greeting (he'll still do this with me on occasion when I come home from work.)


----------



## Kim (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh and crate isn't an option in my tiny Focus, unfortunately.
But I do have a seatbelt/harness that at least prevents him from leaping around too much, though admittedly I rarely use it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog "quiet" or "no barking". those are the commands i use when my dog is talking, barking or whining when i don't want to hear it or when it's inappropriate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx has done the same behavior, we were waiting at school for son and some kids to leave on a trip to Chicago, sons friends who Onyx knows was petting her thru the window, left and then one teenage girl came up and Onyx started growling/barking, she then put her hand inside my car . She did not get bitten but I was thinking WTH??? My son told me she is a bit slow...I have taught the dogs quiet, when they react like this-sometimes though if they feel threatened they will react.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow is this way, although will quiet when I tell her to. I will never forget the day I was coming home from the vets and missed a speed limit sign. Next thing you know I am pulled over on the side of the road with an officer approaching cautiously from the back of the car. Shadow did NOT like this one bit and was sure to let him know it. He carefully took my DL and insurance info all the while keeping an eye on the officer who was keeping an eye on her. She quit barking when I asked her to but anytime he stepped close to the car she would let this deep warning growl escape. She wasn't lunging at him jsut watching him VERY VERY closely. I explained to the officer that I was on my home from the vet, he smiled and gave me a verbal warning....YAY no ticket for me that day.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't understand most of these comments. I expect the dogs to listen to me, so when I say stop I mean now. I admit if a stranger comes too close Meisha will growl low but no barking or lunging is allowed in the car. I feel it is a potential safety issue. If i am driving I do not need to be distracted suddenly because they see something to bark at. My suggestion is to start out of the car and teach the dog you are in control have him sit and NOT bark at squirrels, other dogs or people. Teach him to alert, then sit quietly while you are in charge of the situation. Keep a lead and collar on him until you have him listening. Don't worry if a threat occurs the dog will react but will learn to recognize a threat from a friend or passerby.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Trudy, the key word is LEARN. These dogs are learning how to behave and I agree they should not get reactive in a car. As pups, they learn what is proper behavior thru our teaching. I hope mine can be a good ambassador for the breed


----------

